# RX200 vs Koopor plus 200w



## Immi786 (18/1/16)

Which of these would take the cake?


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/16)

Rx200 !

Power : it has 3 18650 batteries achieving 11.1v. The kooper can only pulse the 200w 

Software upgradable 

Lighter and more ergonomic feel in your hand 

I personally don't trust smok (everything of mine has died ) ...... But I also have a knack of breaking anything 

Charge via USB port 

Tcr temp control support 

Won't fall over from desk easily (hey! These things happen)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/1/16)

Rx200. For two reasons. One, it looks better and two... All the reasons @shaunnadan just said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

The RX200 is better in every regard, and to add to the above mentioned points the build quality of the RX is definitely better.

On that note, does anyone know why the heck there is a usb cable in the box with the Koopor? The end user can't do upgrades and the USB port isn't for charging

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (19/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The RX200 is better in every regard, and to add to the above mentioned points the build quality of the RX is definitely better.
> 
> On that note, does anyone know why the heck there is a usb cable in the box with the Koopor? The end user can't do upgrades and the USB port isn't for charging


There is software upgrades for the koopers dual drivers, but only at authorized vendors, but as to the USB cable... I'm stumped


----------



## huffnpuff (19/1/16)

No Contest...the Cuboid !!! Lol

The RX200 with the latest firmware upgrade is an awesome. Practical and simple where it needs to be

I never was a fan of Joyetech, till the RX200 and Cuboid came out. Got both and loving them, even looking at getting a VTC mini for backup/pocket duty. These are simply, buck for buck, the easiest and nicest SS TC mods at the moment.

Firmware upgradability is critcal for TC, and Joyetech has really shown how it's done.

Koopor?... Meh

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/16)

I do not own one, but spec-wise the RX200.
Easier to sustain the full 200W for longer via 3 batteries, if that is what you intend to do. It's just impossible for 2 18650s to supply 200W through their normal discharge cycle.

If size / weight / form factor is a problem, also consider the Joyetech Cuboid, which is sold as a 150W but is software upgradable to deliver 200W. They are at least more realistic in terms of what to expect from 2 x 18650s, based on a post that I saw but cannot locate now. Build quality on this also seems quite good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (19/1/16)

So there you have it, come to the RX200 side bud


----------



## kev mac (19/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> There is software upgrades for the koopers dual drivers, but only at authorized vendors, but as to the USB cable... I'm stumped


Seems to be a slam dunk for the Rolo


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Rx200 !
> 
> Power : it has 3 18650 batteries achieving 11.1v. The kooper can only pulse the 200w
> 
> ...


 How long do you charge three cells at 1A for though?
Thanks for the advice. Mine is ordered


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> How long do you charge three cells at 1A for though?
> Thanks for the advice. Mine is ordered



i dont.

i used a dedicated charger for all of my mods.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Alex_123 (19/1/16)

Think of it this way.

Rx 200w is the new modern V8
(Sleek modern shape, real claimed power, easy to find parts and upgrade, more efficient)

Kooper 200w is the old American V8
(Heavy, bulky, powerful but not realistic, chances of breaking, discontinued parts, difficult to upgrade)

But cuboid is looking great too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> Rx 200w is the new modern V8
> (Sleek modern shape, real claimed power, easy to find parts and upgrade, more efficient)
> ...



the kooper wasnt ever in the race.... the cuboid should have been a better contender in this battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i dont.
> 
> i used a dedicated charger for all of my mods.


 lol, okay, thanks,

but you advertised USB charging _>> and don't use it - how long does your 3 cells take to charge when they do?


----------



## Rossouw (19/1/16)

It takes all night, but after a few cycles mine did not charge fully anymore, checked the voltage readings and saw that the cells were unbalanced by almost .3V so I would not put to much faith in the internal charger


----------



## shaunnadan (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> lol, okay, thanks,
> 
> but you advertised USB charging _>> and don't use it - how long does your 3 cells take to charge when they do?



usb charging is a feature, it does work. i just dont use it

im a bit old school and have enough batteries. just to give you an idea....

if i had to use all of my mods and batteries without recharging them, at my regular usage :

sigelei 150w - 16 days
rolo dna200 - 8 days
rolo rx200 - 4 days
reo mini - 5 days (yes i have that many 18500 batteries)
reo grand - 5 days (these 18650 are specifically for the reo , ie they are not married pairs)

thats a collection of at least 35x 18650 batteries and at least 10x 18500

once i go home i pop the batteries in the charger and once they are charged move them to the back on the line. i never have to wait on a mod to charge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (19/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> It takes all night, but after a few cycles mine did not charge fully anymore, checked the voltage readings and saw that the cells were unbalanced by almost .3V so I would not put to much faith in the internal charger


 After a few cycles of what? charging through a computer or using the cable through a wall plug? Thanks for your input, it means a lot. and you mister @shaunnadan you are such an asset to this community


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/16)

Rx200 just can't be beat especially not for the money you paying. In my own opinion I think these mods are gonna go up a few bucks the way they selling. And people will still buy them even if they cost more because they are awesome devices. (Or maybe I'm just being biased cause I have one) hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (19/1/16)

I have the Koopor 200w and i love it but..... I have had my eye on the rx200. I think I shall have to own both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (19/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> After a few cycles of what? charging through a computer or using the cable through a wall plug? Thanks for your input, it means a lot. and you mister @shaunnadan you are such an asset to this community


After a few cycles of charging through a wall plug. Anytime! Happy to help


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

I haven't purchased a Rolo yet, however the CUD bug is biting - and I will probably very soon get a Rolo. The only thing that kind of puts the CUD bug to rest is the fact that the Rolo is a bit big. A colleague of mine says that soon I will be walking around with a battery pack on my back a cable going to my RTA, because every couple of weeks I have a new Tank/MOD/etc - CUD is a real problem guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> I haven't purchased a Rolo yet, however the CUD bug is biting - and I will probably very soon get a Rolo. The only thing that kind of puts the CUD bug to rest is the fact that the Rolo is a bit big. A colleague of mine says that soon I will be walking around with a battery pack on my back a cable going to my RTA, because every couple of weeks I have a new Tank/MOD/etc - CUD is a real problem guys.



Agreed. Have a serious look at the Cuboid!


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed. Have a serious look at the Cuboid!



Now that was my initial goto next MOD I wanted to buy, I'm just not keen on the colour scheme, I would of preferred a normal black like the Black Rolo/Black EVIC. But hey I think I'm going to pop into my closest vape shop and check the devices out and hold em in my hand, put in my pocket etc and see which one will join my arsenal of vape gear


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> Now that was my initial goto next MOD I wanted to buy, I'm just not keen on the colour scheme, I would of preferred a normal black like the Black Rolo/Black EVIC. But hey I think I'm going to pop into my closest vape shop and check the devices out and hold em in my hand, put in my pocket etc and see which one will join my arsenal of vape gear



I'm sure there will be black silicone sleeves real soon.. but yes pop into your local Vape Store and feel it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

